# At what age do the males mature?



## Lnrosy2000 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello to all,
I'm new to this forum and glad that I found you. I have had tanks off and on for many years. My husband redid my tank about four or five months ago. We purchased some new mollies to go with the other fish we had left. I got two females and one had fries. Shortly after, she died. The other one had a few fry, but not a lot. The first ones babies are about 1/2 inch and I know there are a couple of males in there. At what age do the males mature? I noticed about 5 very small fry in the tank last night. I vaguely remember hearing quite a few years ago that the female can store sperm and then use them when they want to have more. Is that crazy or could it be true. Thanks in advance for your help!! Have a great weekend.


----------

